# Another cat just finished up I thought I would share



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Shipping this one out here soon to client in Washington.


----------



## bucksnbirds (Feb 26, 2011)

That's pretty nice! What did you charge the guy?


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesome work Matt!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Great job


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome cat


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. My bobcats are 750.00 closed mouth, base/scene work is additional. I do several every season from a few different states.


----------



## iproarcher12 (Jun 30, 2011)

thats awsome!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount.


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## tigers46 (Aug 31, 2009)

That might be the best cat mount I have seen! Seriously, usually the eyes and head just don't look right, that looks great!


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

That sucker looks like its alive!


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

I like the base/habitat, thats about the only good thing I can say


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. Proskinnertts, care to elaborate? Obviously winning BOC with several cats in comp, I need your insight!(LOL)


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL the anatomy is off LOL but the base looks good


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

LOL, ok. I won't get into cat anatomy with you because I really don't want to lose you in the mix. BTW, I went to your site looking for a good cat mount, but apparently you haven't done any. If you are going to come on a public forum and say my anatomy is off, you might want to know what you are talking about first. If you know cats, you will know the name Mark Nagey. If you don't, you should find out who he is and tell him my anatomy is off. LOL, have a good one.


----------



## lenwood17 (Jul 11, 2009)

Great looking kitty!


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

That's a gorgeous mount! That proskinnertts guy is the reason good people leave Archery Talk. What a real joke to think someone would post some crap that has zero benefit in any way. It's funny that a grown man could act the same way a 5 year old acts before his mother tells him "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all." Some people never grow up.

Once again, one of the better cat mounts I have seen! Keep up the good work.


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

proskinnertts said:


> I like the base/habitat, thats about the only good thing I can say


Put your money where your mouths at. Let see some of your brilliant work...............................................................................


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

Awsome cat .!!!! Very clean


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL Matt!!! I am not a cat expert but I do know how to read reference. If you want to keep fooling these hunters to think you know what your doing, go right ahead.LOL


----------



## childers (Dec 13, 2006)

proskinnertts said:


> LOL Matt!!! I am not a cat expert but I do know how to read reference. If you want to keep fooling these hunters to think you know what your doing, go right ahead.LOL


Who pooped in your Cherios? You cannot just come in and say the anatomy is off and not explain it! it is definitely one of the best cat mounts i have seen. I have had a cat in my freezer since February just because i don't trust anyone. If you are going to be so judgemental, step up and defend yourself rather than pointless remarks.


-Real nice cat!The only thing I can even come up with that I think should be different is that the tail should be sticking out/ horizontal since the cat is leaning so far forward. But that's just me. Once again, great work!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

proskinnertts said:


> LOL Matt!!! I am not a cat expert but I do know how to read reference. If you want to keep fooling these hunters to think you know what your doing, go right ahead.LOL


Just curious, why the attack on Matt's cat and not the fifty other mounts on this site that look effed up? I'm not a cat expert either, but I think I can put together a decent cat mount and I think the cat Matt posted is way above average. I especially like the bottom eye lid, and the paint work. I see a couple little things I would change on it, but I see things I wish I'd done different on almost every mount I've ever done. Perhaps a personal message would have been more appropriate? Maybe you would like to tell us the real reason behind your post. I can only assume you have a personal problem with Matt, and trying to make him look bad for whatever reason.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, I do appreciate it. Proskinnerts, we will just leave it at what you said, YOU ARE NO CAT EXPERT. When you are ready for some serious training(anatomy included), I do teach classes as well.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks very nice. I'm sure your client will be satisfied.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Matt, I just checked my trailcam and got this. Can you reproduce this pose if I get him this year?! I don't think the catalogs offer this so you'll have some serious altering to do to get the "anatomy" right A deer didn't show back up for 9 days.


----------



## childers (Dec 13, 2006)

That picture is priceless


----------



## Zse7en (Feb 27, 2010)

Matt, awesome cat. Most I see have a face that rivals a cartoon character. I am no expert in any of this but I know what I like and I like the cat you have posted here. Great job from what can be considered an average Joe, a paying customer.


----------



## timbergoat (Mar 25, 2010)

Great looking cat, man. Like many others have said, theres only two kinds of cat mounts in my opinion. Ones that look alive (yours) and ones that look like theyve been hit by a truck (most of them i see). Great work!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks again guys. Hey Breiner, not sure if I am qualified to get the "anatomy" correct!(LOL) Great pic, thanks for sharing.


----------

